# Hi from Canada



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey everybody,
I'm new here. We have 1 cat named Isaac - he's my avatar. 
I loooove cats and after having a break with little kids and no cats we are thrilled to have a kitty again. He really has become part of the family right away.
We got him from the SPCA 4 months ago when he was 4 months old. He came down with a terrible case of the cat flu, sinus infection etc and went lame for 10 days - it was awful but he's all better, growing and gloriously healthy now!

Anyway, great to be here - this site loads nice and fast even with the pictures so I should be able to make my way around on my ever-slowing 5 yr old PC.
Bye for now


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Looking forward to more pictures of Isaac under Meet My Kitty! You're a good meowmie for nursing him back to purrfect health.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome, sounds like Isaac had a rough start but is now doing great. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sorry about Isaac being sick, but I'm glad that he is doing better now.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! glad Isaac is all better


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Even in that little avatar photo Isaac looks like a real character. :wink:


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

mousehunter said:


> Even in that little avatar photo Isaac looks like a real character. :wink:


Yes, he is a little monkey. Today I nicknamed him the 'slipper-napper'. He kept stealing off my my daughter's slipper socks. She'd put them back on her bed and he'd get in there and be off to somewhere else with them. He's very affectionate with lots of kisses too. :lol:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He sounds like a sweetie to me! Welcome!


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> He sounds like a sweetie to me! Welcome!


He is a sweetie MOST of the times! Yesterday, I was trying to put a harness on him (I make them for my estore) so I could take a picture of him with it. He was NOT impressed and really gave my hand the what-for. It was quite a painful venture...! He did look very handsome in it and once I snapped my pic I took it off him.

But, then at 8pm he was up on me on the couch for hugs, kisses and snuggles just like nothing had happened...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, and Issac looks like a little cutie.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Isaac sounds like a sweetie & a troublemaker. Nice to have you both here & hope to see pictures later :wink:


----------

